# gute 140mm Lüfter für Radiatoren + Wakü Planung



## NuVirus (12. Juni 2016)

*gute 140mm Lüfter für Radiatoren + Wakü Planung*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe vor mir bei meiner nächsten größeren Aufrüstung/Neukauf auch eine Wasserkühlung aufzubauen.

Da ich aktuell durch die Hitze noch 2 zusätzliche 140mm Lüfter benötige (aktuell billige relativ laute verbaut) als Gehäuselüfter, wollte ich mir gleich passende kaufen die ich gut für die Radiatoren verwenden kann.

Aktuell sind im Fractal Define XL R2 folgende Lüfter verbaut.
2x 140mm in Front Noctua NF- A4 FLX 
1x 140mm hinten Phanteks PH-F140SP (wäre noch ein 2. vorhanden)
1x 140mm oben Be Quiet Silent Wings 2 
1x 140mm oben Standard Fractal R2 Lüfter

Den Fractal will ich auf jedenfall ersetzen da sowohl dieser als auch der Phanteks nervige Geräusche machen im Deckel - der Be Quiet Lüfter macht keine störenden Geräusche.


Soweit der Ist Stand, *die Frage an euch wäre nun welche 140mm Lüfter am besten für Radiatoren geeignet sind dann würde ich mir bereits 2 von diesen zulegen für meine zukünftige Wasserkühlung.*

Wie gut sind die Noctua FLX Lüfter für Radiatoren geeignet ggf. würde ich mir diese nochmal kaufen damit die Lüfter einheitlich bleiben.


Was ich mir von der Wasserkühlung verspreche ist eine leise Kühlung meine Komponenten und natürlich so viel Kühlleistung wie sinnvoll mit geringer Lautstärke möglich.
Ich habe auch vor mir dann ein neues passendes Gehäuse für eine Wasserkühlung zu kaufen also eigentlich effektiv einen neuen PC dafür aufzubauen und den bisherigen dann evtl. komplett verkaufen.


Gibt es irgendwo einen guten Guide bezüglich Möglichkeiten der Lüftersteuerung von Wasserkühlung und der Möglichkeiten PWM oder 3-Pin einzusetzen inkl. Wassertemperatur Überwachung etc.?
Würde mich gerne vorab schon in Ruhe in das Thema Wasserkühlung einlesen und Gedanken machen.


Sollten noch Fragen sein einfach melden ich hoffe ihr könnt mir bei der Entscheidung helfen.


----------



## SpatteL (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: gute 140mm Lüfter für Radiatoren + Wakü Planung*

bzgl. Lüftersteuerung bei WaKü kann ich dir nur ein poweradjust oder aquaero von Aquacomputer empfehlen, die sind mMn das beste für eine WaKü.


----------



## RamonSalomon (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: gute 140mm Lüfter für Radiatoren + Wakü Planung*

Hey,
hab vor ein Paar Wochen auch die Lüfter teilweise erneuert und die Noiseblocker NB-eLoop PWM eingesetzt.
Drei 120 und ein 140.
Leider lässt mein Mainboard am PWM Anschluss den Lüfter zu schnell drehen (780U/min), also hab ich alle 120er Lüfter an einen normalen 3pin Anschluss gehängt und laufen nun mit leisen 640U/min.
Beim Zocken läuft kein Lüfter schneller und die Temperatur von CPU und GPU übersteigt nie die 60°C marke bei einem Tiple Radiator (120mm)

Viel Spass beim zusammenbau der Wakü


----------



## Narbennarr (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: gute 140mm Lüfter für Radiatoren + Wakü Planung*

Push mit freiem ansaugbereich die eLoops, alternativ die A14 PWM, die sind unkompliziert.


----------



## NuVirus (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: gute 140mm Lüfter für Radiatoren + Wakü Planung*

Was wären denn bei kompletten Neukauf die bevorzugen 140mm Lüfter für eine Wakü und was ist sinnvoller 3-Pin oder PWM - ne extra Lüftersteuerung wie SpatteL geschrieben hat würde ich mir wohl dann auch zulegen da mich die Lüftersteuerung von meinem aktuellen Board nicht wirklich überzeugt.

Wie gut schätzt ihr die bereits vorhandenen Noctua FLX 140mm ein?



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Push mit freiem ansaugbereich die eLoops, alternativ die A14 PWM, die sind unkompliziert.



Also Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B14-2 140x 140x 29mm 900 oder ein anderes Modell?

Was für ne Lüftersteuerung wäre dann sinnvoll?


----------



## Pelle0095 (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: gute 140mm Lüfter für Radiatoren + Wakü Planung*

Ich würde die Nummer größer nehmen
Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B14-3 140x 140x 29mm 1400
Kannst du mit einer Lüftersteuerung gut runter regeln und hast noch Luft nach oben.
Ich hab die 140er Pk pro und mit dem Aquero auf 500-600 1/min geregelt. Und wenn es zu warm wird dreht der Aquero sie hoch.

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pelle0095 (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: gute 140mm Lüfter für Radiatoren + Wakü Planung*

Als Lüftersteuerung gibt es eigentlich für WaKüs nur die Aquero 
Aquacomputer aquaero 5 LT USB Fan-Controller | Steuergerate | Luftkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Wenn deine WaKü massig Overkill ist kannst die Lüfter auch einfach mit einem Kabel auf 7V laufen lassen. Brauchst halt nur viel Radifläche.


Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## NuVirus (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: gute 140mm Lüfter für Radiatoren + Wakü Planung*

Das sind dann die Controller die man auch über die man per USB und Software steuern/überwachen kann?

Die Wasserkühlung will ich dann in nem komplett neuen Gehäuse aufbauen da das aktuelle nicht ideal für Wakü geeignet ist da es bei mir recht warm ist bzw. ich eben eine leise Kühlung erreichen will würde ich wohl ein großes Gehäuse mit viel Radi Fläche aufbauen da man dann ja erstmal ne vernünftige Basis auch für spätere Aufrüstungen hat und ich sowieso mal wieder basteln will.


----------



## iAcki (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: gute 140mm Lüfter für Radiatoren + Wakü Planung*



NuVirus schrieb:


> Das sind dann die Controller die man auch über die man per USB und Software steuern/überwachen kann?



Genau, ich hab selbst auch das Aquaero 6 und kann nur die guten Erfahrungen bestätigen. Das Bauteil kann echt viel und die Einstellungsmöglichkeiten über die Software sind einfach nur mega! Das einzige was ich daran ändern würde, ist die Blende, bzw. dass man das AE nicht gleich mit schwarzer Blende kaufen kann. Das ist aber ein anderes Thema.




NuVirus schrieb:


> bzw. ich eben eine leise Kühlung erreichen will würde ich wohl ein großes Gehäuse mit viel Radi Fläche aufbauen da man dann ja erstmal ne vernünftige Basis auch für spätere Aufrüstungen hat und ich sowieso mal wieder basteln will.



Das ist die Frage aller Fragen. Was bedeutet leise? Ist leise ein Flüstern, ein leises säuseln, unhörbar mit dem Ohr davor oder geht ein allgemeines Grundrauschen wie in der Schwimmhalle auch? 
Ich selbst strebe einen leisen, unhörbaren Betrieb meiner WaKü an, doch mit meinem MoRa 360 ist das unter Volllast auch nicht möglich. Meine CPU und GPU kann ich zwar im normalen "Office" Betrieb vollständig passiv Kühlen, doch sobald die GPU und die CPU arbeiten müssen, war's das.  Natürlich muss man auch schauen welche Zieltemperatur beim Wasser erreicht werden soll. Denn wenn es draußen bzw. im Raum wärmer wird, ist das Delta zwischen Wasser und Umgebung auch verschoben, denn das Wasser bekommste bei 30 Grad Zimmertemperatur nicht mehr auf 25 Grad gekühlt.  Wenn ich das mal so übertreiben darf. 
Da mir mein MoRa 360 alleine auch zu "laut" ist(Zieltemp vom Wasser ist 37 Grad und dabei müssen die Lüfter in einem 27 Grad warmen Raum auf ca. 1000RPM laufen), wird nun zusätzlich noch ein 420er und 560er Radiator im Gehäuse verbaut, in der Hoffnung, dass ich dadurch die RPM vom MoRa wieder auf 700 - 800 RPM bekomme.

Bei diesem ganzen Bla, Bla von mir will ich eigentlich nur sagen, dass man sich wahrscheinlich im ersten Moment zu viel von einer WaKü verspricht. Erst wenn man bereit ist richtig Geld zu verbrennen, wird es auch wirklich leise. Du solltest dir halt vor Augen führen, dass du im Schnitt für eine wirklich leise Kühlung mindestens 800€ (mindestens!) ausgeben musst. Ich selbst habe für den Einstieg 1000€ (trotz gebrauchter Dingen wie Pumpe, MoRa, AGB ... ) ausgegeben und rüste nun trotzdem noch weiter auf. 

Geil ist eine WaKü aber immer und wenn man das Geld hat, dann raus damit!!! Mein Kredo: Es bringt nichts der reichste Mann auf dem Friedhof zu sein.

Gruß Christian


----------



## NuVirus (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: gute 140mm Lüfter für Radiatoren + Wakü Planung*

Moin

Also ich hab schon vor einiges auszugeben was halt notwendig ist da es halt mein Hobby ist.
Deswegen auch direkt neues passendes Gehäuse etc.

Leises Rauschen oä. stört jetzt nicht so wirklich richtig leise wird wohl recht teuer aber HDDs machen ja eh noch etwas Lärm.

Die Wakü will ich mir wahrscheinlich mit meiner nächsten Grafikkarte zulegen da ich für die aktuelle nicht mehr so viel Geld investieren will bzw. ggf. den ganzen PC verkaufen wenn möglich wenn ich jmd finde 

Ich will wenn ich schon auf die Wakü schon ne gute ohne das es komplett unvernünftig wird - könnte mir auch nen SLI System oä aktuell leisten will ich aber nicht.

Das teuerste in meinem Zimmer ist ja nichtmal mein PC sondern meine Musik Anlage wenn man das zusammen rechnet und noch nicht mal komplett fertig.


----------



## Pelle0095 (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: gute 140mm Lüfter für Radiatoren + Wakü Planung*

Ich habe einen 360er und 280er Radi für die CPU ist bei mir im Keller beim Zocken wirklich leise.
Das Problem jetzt hab ich keinen Platz mehr für die Radis der Grafikkarte. Habe bis jetzt 380Euro ausgegeben.
Also ist das 800Euro mit neuem Gehäuse kommt schon in die Nähe.
Den meisten reicht ein 360er Mo-ra und kostet das gleiche oder weniger als 2 Radiatoren.
Dann brauchst du kein neues Case.
Willst du OC machen oder alles Stock?

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nachty (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: gute 140mm Lüfter für Radiatoren + Wakü Planung*

Die Noctua NF- A4 FLX werden recht laut lass mal besser sein^^


----------



## NuVirus (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: gute 140mm Lüfter für Radiatoren + Wakü Planung*

Also OC soll auf jedenfall betrieben werden aber keine extrem hohen Spannungen so das es halt sinnvoll ist.

Plane evtl Skylake-E oder Nachfolger zu holen ggf. AMD je nach realer Leistung dann.
Wenn in der Mittelklasse mal mehr als 4 Kerne kommen vll auch das oder wenn Intel mal wieder wie bei Broadwell mit ordentlich Cache schnellere CPUs bringt auch das.

Dazu halt eine starke Grafikkarte wie 1080Ti (eher die Nachfolger davon) mit OC.

Aktuell will ich ja erstmal nur noch 2 zusätzliche gute 140mm Lüfter kaufen die ich gut für die Wasserkühlung später nutzen kann.


----------



## Narbennarr (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: gute 140mm Lüfter für Radiatoren + Wakü Planung*

Test: Noiseblocker Eloop B14-PS vs. Noctua NF-A14 Industrial
beide top! vermutlich das beste was derzeit gibt für 140er radis


----------



## Pelle0095 (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: gute 140mm Lüfter für Radiatoren + Wakü Planung*

Ja Noctua oder Noiseblocker.
Haben beide 6 Jahre Garantie 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## keks4 (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: gute 140mm Lüfter für Radiatoren + Wakü Planung*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Den meisten reicht ein 360er Mo-ra
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk



ein MoRa 360 reicht für alles was nicht 4fach SLI ist  für 230€(dabei einbezogen sind bereits 4 180mm Lüfter) bietet der MoRa ein unschlagbares P/L Verhältnis


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: gute 140mm Lüfter für Radiatoren + Wakü Planung*

Bin von meinen Noctua NF-P14s redux-1200 140mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich begeistert,
am Mora 420 hab ich die 900rpm Version laufen


----------



## NuVirus (14. Juni 2016)

*gute 140mm Lüfter für Radiatoren + Wakü Planung*

Aktuell tendiere ich dazu mir 2x Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B14-3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland zu kaufen.

In viele Gehäuse die für Wakü geeignet sind sollte man ja zumindest 1x nen 280 Radi


----------



## Pelle0095 (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: gute 140mm Lüfter für Radiatoren + Wakü Planung*

In vielen Gehäusen ist das so musst immer nur gucken ob das mit dem unteren 5,25" Schacht passt. Gegebenfalls bearbeiten.
Hier nochmal die Caselist

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...ungen/318580-wakue-case-liste-die-dritte.html

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## NuVirus (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: gute 140mm Lüfter für Radiatoren + Wakü Planung*

Jo werde ich mir anschauen wenn es soweit ist ich hoffe das es bis dahin Gehäuse und passende Mainboards/Plattformen gibt die USB 3.1 Frontanschlüsse etc haben also sind aktuelle Gehäuse für mich aktuell eher uninteressant aber ggf. halt sonst über ne Frontblende je nach Gehäuse.

Bis die Wakü dann wirklich kommt wird es wohl dauern aber die Lüfter sollten ja länger halten.

Hab meinen i7 4790k jetzt wohl mit ca. 1,23V stabil am laufen mit 4,6GHz das geht auch mit Luftkühlung ganz gut von daher frühestens mit der nächsten Grafikkarte je nachdem ob sich ne CPU Umrüstung dann halt schon lohnt bzw. ich die neuen Features will.


----------



## RamonSalomon (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: gute 140mm Lüfter für Radiatoren + Wakü Planung*

Be quiet Dark Base 900: Ausfuhrliche Details und erste Eindrucke zu Be quiets neuem und voll flexiblem Gehauseflaggschiff

Als ich das sah wusste ich das wird mein nächstes Gehäuse, ein Gehäuse in Perfektion^^
sogar mit 3 oder 4 PWM Lüftersteuerung in der Front und alles höchst modular aufbaubar, ein Traum, mein Traum!


----------



## TheAbyss (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: gute 140mm Lüfter für Radiatoren + Wakü Planung*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Ich würde die Nummer größer nehmen
> Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B14-3 140x 140x 29mm 1400
> Kannst du mit einer Lüftersteuerung gut runter regeln und hast noch Luft nach oben.
> Ich hab die 140er Pk pro und mit dem Aquero auf 500-600 1/min geregelt. Und wenn es zu warm wird dreht der Aquero sie hoch.
> ...



So, jetzt mal ne kurze Frage dazu, macht es einen großen Unterschied (ausser im Geldbeutel), wenn man bereits 3 NB Blacksilent Pro PK2 (140mm) besitzt, die für die eLoops zu tauschen, oder lohnt es nicht?


----------



## Pelle0095 (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: gute 140mm Lüfter für Radiatoren + Wakü Planung*



TheAbyss schrieb:


> So, jetzt mal ne kurze Frage dazu, macht es einen großen Unterschied (ausser im Geldbeutel), wenn man bereits 3 NB Blacksilent Pro PK2 (140mm) besitzt, die für die eLoops zu tauschen, oder lohnt es nicht?


Ich kenne die Eloops nur aus den Tests, habe aber die Blacksilent und bin zufrieden. Meiner Meinung nach macht das keinen großen Unterschied. Ich würde die Blacksilent bei mir nur wegen der Optik auf die Eloops tauschen und nur wenn ich nicht weiß was ich mit dem Geld sonst machen soll.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheAbyss (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: gute 140mm Lüfter für Radiatoren + Wakü Planung*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Ich kenne die Eloops nur aus den Tests, habe aber die Blacksilent und bin zufrieden. Meiner Meinung nach macht das keinen großen Unterschied. Ich würde die Blacksilent bei mir nur wegen der Optik auf die Eloops tauschen und nur wenn ich nicht weiß was ich mit dem Geld sonst machen soll.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk



Ok, das bestätigt meinen Plan, zumal rein schwarze Lüfter eh besser in mein Build passen. Danke!


----------

